# Bucking the trend - carrying an incan EDC



## Minimoog (Feb 15, 2016)

LED is almost perfect for EDC use, bright, long runtimes, up to 600 Lumens from 1 AAA cell....the list goes on, yet it isn't incandescent. For the likes of me who was bought up in the 'bulb era' there is something satisfying about bulbs, maybe its the super-high CRI, maybe the clean white xenon crispness or maybe just because .

I have been trying a few incan EDC's recently. SureFire E1e, E2e and A2 were all good, but I couldn't help feeling that if I dropped one or lost one it would just spoil the experience. I was then carrying the Mag 2AA with Freeplay 2020 2.4 Watt Xenon bulb running from 2 Eneloop Pro's (a nice setup but the length of the light meant it slipped from my pocket more than once on siting down). So that left my Solitaire running the washer mod with 2AA Xenon bulb and Etinesan LiFePO4 battery. It really has stepped up to the challenge with enough punch to light the darkest path, small enough for a shirt pocket, lanyard loop and for emergencies the spare battery rides along in my bag. It gives up nothing to LED, apart from runtime (spare battery helps with that if ever extended running is required).

So I have met the 'incan EDC' challenge I set myself, and it was the most humble of lights that took the crown. So how about you - do you carry a bulb light too? Do tell about it - gives me something to research - and maybe ride along with my 'Solitaire +'.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2016)

A (never used) Streamlight Microstream pocket clip works marvelous on the Solitaire. (Around $1.50 at bright guy) 
If it was ever on the Streamlight it's likely going to be stretched enough to move around more than I was comfy with. Still works but moves around too easy for my taste.




I tried the mini mag bulb, but ended up sticking with stock...

To me the Solitaire LED is too bright. I find the incan is ideal for firefly type uses.

Recently I found some mini mag incans with the 'filter package' which was a rubberized anti-roll device, a pocket clip, 2 red and 1 blue filter and a wrist lanyard for $8 (iirc) at the big A. 





The 2aa mini mag pocket clip is awesome!!!

If you end up finding new Microstream clips on your side of the pond minimoog, check out Streamlight wrist lanyards if possible. A nice comfy yarn with an adjustment slider to snug/unsnug it if you prefer and a real narrow split ring to fasten it to the light.




^^ silver one has the Streamlight lanyard, the anti-roll device and the pocket clip.
The camo one has the Mag lanyard.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up - I'll keep an eye out for those. Anything that makes carrying easier is well worth searching for.


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm quite fond of carrying a SL Scorpion with a TL-3 bulb and 2xRCR123's myself.

Watch for lens melting though.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 16, 2016)

Mini, thanks to Lumens Factory I EDC hot wires all the time. My all time fav is SF Aviator with red leds and a LF HO bulb.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have been known to pocket an E2e or my E2d on occasion for edc carry. Lumensfactory HO-E1R with a 16650 or 17670, or the stock MN-02.  Plenty bright, great runtime.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 16, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I have been known to pocket an E2e or my E2d on occasion for edc carry. Lumensfactory HO-E1R with a 16650 or 17670, or the stock MN-02.  Plenty bright, great runtime.



Haha, I almost typed the same thing. But I lean towards my A2s.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 16, 2016)

I sold off my A2's a while ago, I loved Calipsoi's LED rings though... I figured if I was going to have an Incan or ten, I wanted to be able to use different bulbs for different outputs. The four flats A2's are works of art, though. They try to pull me back in occasionally...


----------



## apete2 (Feb 16, 2016)

Everyday EDC: Minimag 2xAA, glass lens, pocket clip, Magnum Star II 2 cell bulb (2.4v .82A), 2x AA Nimh


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> LED is almost perfect for EDC use, bright, long runtimes, up to 600 Lumens from 1 AAA cell....the list goes on, yet it isn't incandescent. For the likes of me who was bought up in the 'bulb era' there is something satisfying about bulbs,* maybe its the super-high CRI*, maybe the clean white xenon crispness or maybe just because .
> 
> I have been trying a few incan EDC's recently. SureFire E1e, E2e and A2 were all good, but I couldn't help feeling that if I dropped one or lost one it would just spoil the experience. I was then carrying the Mag 2AA with Freeplay 2020 2.4 Watt Xenon bulb running from 2 Eneloop Pro's (a nice setup but the length of the light meant it slipped from my pocket more than once on siting down). So that left my Solitaire running the washer mod with 2AA Xenon bulb and Etinesan LiFePO4 battery. It really has stepped up to the challenge with enough punch to light the darkest path, small enough for a shirt pocket, lanyard loop and for emergencies the spare battery rides along in my bag. It gives up nothing to LED, apart from runtime (spare battery helps with that if ever extended running is required).
> 
> So I have met the 'incan EDC' challenge I set myself, and it was the most humble of lights that took the crown. So how about you - do you carry a bulb light too? Do tell about it - gives me something to research - and maybe ride along with my 'Solitaire +'.



With LED technology improving everyday I think any benefits that incandescent has will soon not exist. You can already get 95+ CRI 2700-5000K LEDs so we might already be at that point. I would imagine Incans will stop being made in the next decade or so. They are already starting to ban some high output household incans. So, enjoy and stock up on them well you can.


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 16, 2016)

One of the problems LEDs (Cree and Luxeon in particular, Nichia less so) have in my experience is consistency of tint across the beam. That's one advantage of incandescent.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 16, 2016)

Ima really buck the system and start carrying my brand new Pelican M6 xenon instead of the LED Streamlight TL 2 I've been carrying in a jacket pocket. 

I love that light. WOW! 
Batteries expire in 2024 so I figure it was made in 014. 
But the finish was thick and grippy like a 6P but flat black like a Streamlight TL 2 (shockproof) and imo the beam whipped the pants off both. 

It feels perfect in my hand and the clicky was ideal for my preference.
Wish I'd bought one long ago, 'cause now they run in the $60+ range.

I just ordered a second one to stay nip.


----------



## kelmo (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm using me E2e quite a lot these days.


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ha, before I read this thread I decided to edc one of my good old favorite lights, the surefire e2d. I like it cause it's so compact, and believe 60 lumens is great. The newer ones, especially the e2d ultra is just way to big. I really wish Surefire would continue making these.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 16, 2016)

JPA261 said:


> I really wish Surefire would continue making these.



I see this written quite a bit...


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2016)

StudFreeman said:


> One of the problems LEDs (Cree and Luxeon in particular, Nichia less so) have in my experience is consistency of tint across the beam. That's one advantage of incandescent.



This is no longer an issue with the newer emitters(XM-L2 Easywhite, XHP-35, XHP-50, XHP-70, MT-G2, exc.). This was mainly a problem with the XM-L2 and is called tint shift.


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 17, 2016)

I came into this subforum wondering why in the world anyone would still want an incandescent these days..

I still don't get the comment of inc having better CRI..?? Most are ugly and yellow-ish, more towards tungsten color - even the xenons and halogens IIRC, albeit a bit better. The newer (actually - ALL the ones I bought in a barrage of AA&AAA size LEDs in ~2009 from DX) have light that is closer to 'daylight'. Of course I think it's debatable whether 'daylight' is considered as being either 5000k or 6500k (coming from a photography background)... But most LEDs are closer to that, not counting the bluish ones (likely higher than 6500k). I would think that also means a higher CRI too, wouldn't it?.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 17, 2016)

You are confusing cct with cri.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 17, 2016)

And daylight is actually between the 4500k to 5300k range.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 17, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> I came into this subforum wondering why in the world anyone would still want an incandescent these days..
> 
> I still don't get the comment of inc having better CRI..?? Most are ugly and yellow-ish, more towards tungsten color - even the xenons and halogens IIRC, albeit a bit better. The newer (actually - ALL the ones I bought in a barrage of AA&AAA size LEDs in ~2009 from DX) have light that is closer to 'daylight'. Of course I think it's debatable whether 'daylight' is considered as being either 5000k or 6500k (coming from a photography background)... But most LEDs are closer to that, not counting the bluish ones (likely higher than 6500k). I would think that also means a higher CRI too, wouldn't it?.



Yes, strange isn't it? But tungsten halogen bulbs are rated at 100 CRI - and when you aim at a painting with a full gamut of colours and then aim an LED light at the same painting, some of the colours 'fade' in comparison with the bulb showing less CRI rating. I think it is because LED's have spikes of different colours on their output with dips between. Its these dips that reduce the CRI. Bulbs have no dips, despite the warmer tint.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 17, 2016)

And at the moment, black body radiator light sources generally produce the highest cri..though led is coming quite close.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 17, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> Yes, strange isn't it? But tungsten halogen bulbs are rated at 100 CRI - and when you aim at a painting with a full gamut of colours and then aim an LED light at the same painting, some of the colours 'fade' in comparison with the bulb showing less CRI rating. I think it is because LED's have spikes of different colours on their output with dips between. Its these dips that reduce the CRI. Bulbs have no dips, despite the warmer tint.



The phosphors I believe.


----------



## apete2 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> I came into this subforum wondering why in the world anyone would still want an incandescent these days..
> 
> I still don't get the comment of inc having better CRI..?? Most are ugly and yellow-ish, more towards tungsten color - even the xenons and halogens IIRC, albeit a bit better. The newer (actually - ALL the ones I bought in a barrage of AA&AAA size LEDs in ~2009 from DX) have light that is closer to 'daylight'. Of course I think it's debatable whether 'daylight' is considered as being either 5000k or 6500k (coming from a photography background)... But most LEDs are closer to that, not counting the bluish ones (likely higher than 6500k). I would think that also means a higher CRI too, wouldn't it?.



For photography, most cameras have Tungsten white balance at 2800K with +0 magenta/green tint. This is a warm yellow, similar to an incan 60W household bulb. The "enthusiast" incan flashlights are driven closer to 3200K- 3400K, and there is a big difference in whiteness. A properly driven Xenon or overdriven Halogen at >10W backed by a good NIMH or Li-Ion battery pack will have a much better tint than an incan maglite on half dead alkalines.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 17, 2016)

Glad to see the 'tint' conversation has steered towards incan.

Good info folks.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 18, 2016)

I used to carry an E2E a bit, with the MN02. I also had a few of the LF lamps, but moved on in favor of Hi CRI LEDs. 

Lately, I've been thinking of picking up another E2E and some LF lamps again, and a couple of 16650s. The warm incan light is really nice in the woods at night. That, or maybe try and dig up an incan Streamlight Scorpion, though I don't know if those are still being made. Might just go the 6P route, LF lamps, and I could drop my Malkoff M61s in it. 

Great, now I want to go out and buy a 6P....


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2016)

Incan Scorpions are still being made as well as Strions, TL2's and Nite Fighters.


----------



## kelmo (Feb 19, 2016)

This thread prompted me to put a stock E2O in my pocket today!


----------



## archimedes (Feb 19, 2016)

I still use a (modified) SureFire A2 nearly every day ....


----------



## scout24 (Feb 19, 2016)

Gotta put this link here... Enabling is what I believe it's called... 


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-17670-Replacement-Bulbs-Threads-of-Interest

All this would apply to the 16650 cell, too.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2016)

Seems the trend is to buck the trend.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 19, 2016)

Used one of my E2e's with a LF EO-E2R bulb and two IMR 16340 cells for dog walking tonight. 15 minutes brought the cells down to 3.85v, but it's a sweet 15 minutes... Still bright and white at that point. 150' reach with big flood. Lots of output from such a svelte light.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2016)

Wifey and me took a walk to spot the twinkle of deer eyes and walk off some take out...
She took the 4C xenon and a Strion LED while I took an M6 xenon and a Stinger LED (with a fivemega 3P clone using an M31W stashed in a chest pocket).
We both started out using incans and after about 20 minutes switched to the white beam Streamlights. It wasn't long before we had dialed down the LED's to low and still found them to be...hmmm, unpleasant? ...so we went back to incan beams. 
At one point I had snuck out the fivemega and switched off the M6 without telling my wife... 
Until I showed her I was using the different light she never noticed as that Malkoff W is so close to the real thing.

It's been a couple of decades since I used a Mag 4C that would've been my parents light. But I really dig that one.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2016)

Dratz! Double post.





I guess it'll serve as a place to post a picture of the old vine covered fence the 4C lit from about 300'.
It's a place where deer can be seen by the dozen after 9Pm, but not tonight....


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Bykfixer for your input and beamshot! You have become one of my favorites to follow here on CPF.

Love going on night walks with the wife and some powerful lights myself as well. She has no idea what she's holding in her hand (or the work/research that has went into it), but she sure loves to light up the night


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I should add, she CERTAINLY knows how much $$$ has went into the lights she/I are holding. But darn, those night walks sure make her forget about the dollar signs heh.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 21, 2016)

Just to add to the good incandescent vibe going on here I walked out last night with my freshly rebuilt USL fitted with 3 inch Fivemega head. When I activated it in the dark avenue of trees it was absolutely amazing. 3000+ lumens of white incan goodness flooding everything with light and sending a long throwing beam at the same time was a real buzz. I have LED's with the same level of output but comparing the two, the bulb clearly was lighting the scene with more clarity and dispelling the heavy shadows with ease. I also carried my modified Solitaire - which was put to use helping someone who had taken a bad fall and was in shock. I love that little thing.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t5gujono3ugm0u1/20160221_094537.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry to go off topic for a bit:
1pt21, love your story: my wife found out how much some of the lights are via Facebook. I don't have account, so I was borrowing hers to look at the Flashlight group. I had it, and accidentally, left it open to a post of a Hanko Twisted Trident someone was selling. She liked to flip out. She said, "you have like 10 of THESE!!!!!!!!!!" Remember for a non flashaolic, All lights look the same. So, it was kinda funny. She is super awesome and really can't say much about my 1 stupid hobby, because she gets to stay home with the kids and drives the brand new vehicle. I tell her all the time, You can go to work, I would love to stay home with the kids. She now responds with, Ok, but you can't buy any more flashlights! OOHH!! Off to work I go! 

byk, deer post made my stomach growl. lol Of course no shooting at night folks!! Just remembered I was out of deer meat already this year. A sad day at the Str8 house. 

Back on topic: 
Mini, that is a very nice rig!! Can you do a beam shot of that Black Mamba?? (not the Solitaire) lol


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2016)

I think my wife is afraid to ask how much I've spent. I just keep telling her "so far the talley is less than the hot rod" lol. Sadly that may not be the case anymore...unless I factor in the tools acquired. 

1pt I appreciate the compliment. I'm blushing. 

I cannot believe a red blooded resident of the badlands is out of venison in February. My dad hunted out that way a couple times when I was a little kid.
One day I went outback to play on the swingset. There was an elk and a bear hanging from the frame. Eeeek!!! Dad had returned while we were sleeping and was too tired to completely disect his trophies. 
Can't tell ya how many toes were broken by kicking the face of the bear rug while crossing a darkened room at 2am. And it seemed like we ate elk for a year. 
Wait that was the year he went to Idaho...

Anyway I'd like to 2nd pics of that black mamba...and frankly...I'm curious to see that solitaire in action...as it did not look like the average everyday solitaire.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 21, 2016)

I will do beamshots tomorrow - I charged the light this morning ready, but if I don't wait a full day it will pop the 100W Osram bulbs in under one second. I learned that the hard way! It really does project a beam - it makes people react from the heat across the room and under 3 feet away it is painful to aim.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2016)

LOL....100 watt bulb...
OH MY!!!!


----------



## apete2 (Feb 22, 2016)

4C is a nice light for walking use

60-70 incan lumens and 5 hr runtime with some NIMH C cells


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 22, 2016)

Incan EDC showdown ahead! These are all incan lights that have had regular carry duty this winter - and with a rucksack there is NO excuse to not carry the Mag 4D! These were just taken out my back yard - all the same camera settings, using a Canon G16, 1/40th second, f4, ISO 400 - and based around the Mag AA. Honestly, all these work so well, no loss in choosing any one, but the choice is nice!

Mag Solitaire, LiFe battery, 2AA Xenon upgrade bulb, washer mod: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0ju29b6eo109hs3/IMG_0881.jpg?dl=0
1930's wall-eye No.8 battery torch, upgrade to 2x18350, 6 Volt, 3 Watt bulb: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xnztcag64dg7qcs/IMG_0879.jpg?dl=0
Mag AA, Freeplay 2020 Xenon bulb, 2x Eneloop Pro: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6u379wk6yq0o20r/IMG_0875.jpg?dl=0
1959 Ever Ready Searchlight 2D, upgrade to 8xAA NiMh, Mag White Star 6 Cell bulb: https://www.dropbox.com/s/slgaz4dcf5gcmts/IMG_0877.jpg?dl=0
Mag 2D, 6xEneloop Pro, LOP cammed reflector, coated glass lens, tailcap spring bypass, 10 Watt Reflectalite halogen bulb: https://www.dropbox.com/s/msqyk2b1lcu7bxc/IMG_0880.jpg?dl=0
Mag 4D, 11 NiMh, Fivemega deep LOP reflector, coated glass lens, tailcap spring bypass, potted WA 1166 bulb: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajw8s5ireh2hqfn/IMG_0878.jpg?dl=0
USL, 3" Fivemega head, Osram 100 Watt bulb: https://www.dropbox.com/s/brmuj19pthk2zhl/IMG_0876.jpg?dl=0

I really love the Mag 4D - the beam is so white and crisp, the USL just obliterates the dark (you can see the background houses being lit from just the spill) and the classic 2AA is a firm friend, especially with the 2.4 Watt Xenon bulb. Its just a shame that interest outside this forum has waned.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 22, 2016)

Tonight the 4C and Pelican M6 guided the way....that ended up off the beaten path while spotting racoons in tree tops. My wife had never seen a live one before.

So she'd aim the 4C up in the tree and find the eyes. I'd turn on the Malkoff'd 3D and say "possum"..."squirrel"..."possum"..."owl" ..."racoon". She says "racoon?, really?" all excited like. 
I was stoked to spot an owl myself. Don't see many of those where I live.

I felt the warmth of an incan for the first time in years after the Pelican had been on for like 45 minutes. The 4C stayed cool the entire time. 

I'm contemplating coating a leftover Mag lens with an orange something or other to see if I can mimic the W of an M61W with the 3D Mag.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 15, 2016)

Still carrying that stock Pelican M6 everyday.


----------



## Minimoog (Mar 15, 2016)

I've just had a delivery from Lumens Factory - the EO-E1R in the E1e powered by a rechargeable cell may be the best EDC incan ever. Need some more time with it, but looking excellent so far.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2016)

I just left my pelican m6 at home in exchange for a brinkmann legend lx. Either way I still have an incan edc.


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 1, 2016)

I recently came across a 2 AA Mini mag xenon and I've been surprised at how much I like it. I took it camping last weekend and gave it to my wife to use but ended up borrowing it a few times. Good stuff.


bykfixer said:


> I just left my pelican m6 at home in exchange for a brinkmann legend lx. Either way I still have an incan edc.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> I recently came across a 2 AA Mini mag xenon and I've been surprised at how much I like it. I took it camping last weekend and gave it to my wife to use but ended up borrowing it a few times. Good stuff.



Yeah those incan mini mags are ok. I have a couple of upgraded ones with box store drop ins but prefer the incan version over those. And these days they come with like 3 extra bulbs. lol

Oh, and batteries with some. It's like buying a pair of extra bulbs and aa's and getting a free flashlight with a spare bulb in the tail.


----------

